# A good ISOM



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

I was just wondering what a good decent priced ISOM would be? I am hoping to get a hold of some and would like to know what a good stick to try is. Now I am not wanting to pay out the ass for one so nothing over $30 or so. Any suggestions?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I heard Mel Gibson paid something like 20 million for one
I think it was over by aruba though


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

If you're willing to spend up to $30 on a good stick, then why not go all out. If you can get your hands on a Cohiba Siglo VI, you'll find yourself with nothing less than a true gem.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

benjamin831 said:


> If you're willing to spend up to $30 on a good stick, then why not go all out. If you can get your hands on a Cohiba Siglo VI, you'll find yourself with nothing less than a true gem.


That is a good smoke. Had one a few weeks ago in Germany, but paid less than $20 at the hotel bar.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Under $30.00 is just about any current production cigar, so name your pick.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Never had one, but in that price range ($30), I would love to try a Monte "A".
My wife would kill me if I spent that on one lonely cigar. :gn


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Under $30.00 is just about any current production cigar, so name your pick.


OK, well what about cheap sticks then? I am not even sure how much a cheap Cuban of decent quality would be. If I can get something a lot cheaper it would be better, at least for now, my wife wouldn't like it too much spending that much on a cigar.

I guess my whole idea with this thread (which it looks like I did a bad job of making the point of) is a cheap good Cuban cigar. I was just thinking that anything that was good from Cuba would cost in the $20 and up range. Am I wrong in thinking that?

How about this... What is the best cheap Cuban out there? I guess this should have been how I started this.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

ukyfan said:


> How about this... What is the best cheap Cuban out there? I guess this should have been how I started this.


The girl that works the corner over on Green Street charges $25 an hour, I'm told.
Supposedly she's also Cuban.

J/K 

I don't know that I'm qualified to answer the question, but my favorite that I have found through my limited experience is the Boli PC. From what I gather they are not that expensive. Procurement is another issue that I haven't resolved yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

ukyfan said:


> OK, well what about cheap sticks then? I am not even sure how much a cheap Cuban of decent quality would be. If I can get something a lot cheaper it would be better, at least for now, my wife wouldn't like it too much spending that much on a cigar.
> 
> I guess my whole idea with this thread (which it looks like I did a bad job of making the point of) is a cheap good Cuban cigar. I was just thinking that anything that was good from Cuba would cost in the $20 and up range. Am I wrong in thinking that?
> 
> How about this... What is the best cheap Cuban out there? I guess this should have been how I started this.


If you are asking "If there are cuban cigars that cost less than $30 each that are still very smokable?", then the answer is Yes. Siglo VIs are about the Most expensive on a per stick basis, thus, almost all others are less than $30 per stick.

That being said, you can't buy individual sticks, and there are no boxes I'm aware of that cost as little as $30.

Hang around awhile, get involved in a newbie sampler trade, get to know some of the LLGs here, and you could end up with a good cigar or two. If you find someone in the US that is going to sell you a cuban, you might want to be wary. the majority of the time this will be a fake, or a sting, or possible scam.


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> If you are asking "If there are cuban cigars that cost less than $30 each that are still very smokable?", then the answer is Yes. Siglo VIs are about the Most expensive on a per stick basis, thus, almost all others are less than $30 per stick.
> 
> That being said, you can't buy individual sticks, and there are no boxes I'm aware of that cost as little as $30.
> 
> Hang around awhile, get involved in a newbie sampler trade, get to know some of the LLGs here, and you could end up with a good cigar or two. If you find someone in the US that is going to sell you a cuban, you might want to be wary. the majority of the time this will be a fake, or a sting, or possible scam.


I wasn't even thinking about a box. I don't want to buy a box of something to only find out that I don't like it. Just looking to find out what all the hype is about without spending an arm and a leg.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

etenpenny said:


> I heard Mel Gibson paid something like 20 million for one
> I think it was over by aruba though


I've seen them as low as five million.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

[threadjack]
Joe... Luxuryrealestate.com ISOMs starting just under $3mil...
[/threadjack]


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I've seen them as low as five million.


Smart asses 

You know there are millions of comedians out of work right now, struggling to make a living, and here you guys are wanting to be one ;P


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lumpold said:


> [threadjack]
> Joe... Luxuryrealestate.com ISOMs starting just under $3mil...
> [/threadjack]


Nice. I know we were planning on a bundle of Mir Ajo's, but maybe we should plan for this


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice. I know we were planning on a bundle of Mir Ajo's, but maybe we should plan for this


Indeed, I wonder how much Little Cayman would go for?


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

One could probably purchase Haiti for about 2.5 mil. :w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ukyfan said:


> OK, well what about cheap sticks then? I am not even sure how much a cheap Cuban of decent quality would be. If I can get something a lot cheaper it would be better, at least for now, my wife wouldn't like it too much spending that much on a cigar.
> 
> I guess my whole idea with this thread (which it looks like I did a bad job of making the point of) is a cheap good Cuban cigar. I was just thinking that anything that was good from Cuba would cost in the $20 and up range. Am I wrong in thinking that?
> 
> How about this... What is the best cheap Cuban out there? I guess this should have been how I started this.


The fonseca Kadet costs less than $3.75 each - I had one this morning and I thought it was good. One of my favorites is the HdM epicure #1, an aged box of those goes for less than $8.50 per stick. The Cohiba Siglo VI sell for less than $20.00 per stick. Of coure all these prices assume you are not shopping in Canada or England.

I guess the point is - $20.00 per stick is a lot - maybe watch the WTS forum and see what comes up.
:w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lumpold said:


> Indeed, I wonder how much Little Cayman would go for?


I bet we could swing it for 12 mill


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

joed said:


> I guess the point is - $20.00 per stick is a lot - maybe watch the WTS forum and see what comes up.
> :w


King Cat has a few Cohibas over there is you hurry.
Stuff doesn't last long over there.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I bet we could swing it for 12 mill


Maybe if we get Rollito on board, a bit of local knowledge...  Do you think they'd let us rename it Herfin' Cayman?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lumpold said:


> Maybe if we get Rollito on board, a bit of local knowledge...  Do you think they'd let us rename it Herfin' Cayman?


I'm thinking "Virtual lumpy Caymen"


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

I would suggest you do a google search on vendors and check to see who ships samplers..i.e. Corona sampler etc.....my pick on a whole box would be Party Shorts or the RAscc, both great little smokes and fairly well priced! Good medium bodied and medium strength cigars.



MadMac


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm thinking "Virtual lumpy Caymen"


'Virtual Lumpy Cayman'? Has a nice ring to it... nice thinkin... entry tax into the island being at least one premium smoke and a bottle of booze.


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

MadMac said:


> I would suggest you do a google search on vendors and check to see who ships samplers..i.e. Corona sampler etc.....my pick on a whole box would be Party Shorts or the RAscc, both great little smokes and fairly well priced! Good medium bodied and medium strength cigars.
> 
> MadMac


Yeah, I have seen samplers online before. I just wanted to get a feel of some brands that everyone thought were good ones. I don't know if I want to try ordering online yet. Scared that customs might pick it up and throw my butt in jail  I am hoping to go to Canada sometime soon and maybe pick something up there.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

ukyfan, I suggest looking at the David vs Goliath thread to check out a good cheap cuban smoke... could do alot worse... but then again, it depends on what kind of smoke you like.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Most Cuban cigars cost less than many of the decent brands available in the US. One of the most expesnive current production Cuban cigars is the Montecristo "A" which can be had for $25 -29 a stick but they are over 9 inches long. ..so you are paying for a larger cigar. Some non- Cuban cigars costs almost twice as much. The prices on some of the Opus X, Padrons, or Davidoffs are very high. In general there are many incredible Cubans available for $10 to $15 a piece. Overall I would say that Cuban cigars are inexpensive compared with decent non-cuban brands (in their mid-high end lines) like Arturo Fuente, Avo,etc.
Try looking in the buy/sell/trade forum and maybe you can pick up some classics to try.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

There are plenty of GOOD Cubans costing anywhere from $6 - $12 per stick.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

ukyfan said:


> I am hoping to go to Canada sometime soon and maybe pick something up there.


Canada's taxes make buying cigars there impossible ...the 10 dollar Cuban will end up costing you at least $30 in Canada!
Buying four single cigars in Canada is like buying a full box!:2


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff said:


> There are plenty of GOOD Cubans costing anywhere from $6 - $12 per stick.


YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!

Juan Lopez #2 =$7


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A fiver of Party Shorts probably cost ya $25-30 bucks, and are a good smoke right outta the hopper...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I see a lot of posts asking similar questions, and the problem is that in very little time at all you will see nearly every handmade cuban cigar and a slew of machine mades will show up as a recommendation. There is a reason for this. While there are certainly cigars that any individual may not like, there are really no cigars exported from cuba that are not very good, and appeal highly to someone. (Possible exception is Vegueros, which I really never see anyone speak highly of - though i'm sure someone likes 'em.)

In short - this means it's a crapshoot no matter what you try, but a pretty safe crapshoot compared to NCs - where they range from very good to abhorrent. Cubans generally range more from unbelievable to 'good, but not for me' unless plugged, poorly stored, or just a fluke single

There are a lot of good recommendations already, but do yourself a favor and get a small sampler of smokes from a variety of marcas (brands) so you can see for yourself. 

I would recommend selecting a range of mild/med/strong smokes and trying them all.

WTB/WTS forum is always a nice place to start for this kind of thing


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> While there are certainly cigars that any individual may not like, there are really no cigars exported from cuba that are not very good, and appeal highly to someone. (Possible exception is Vegueros, which I really never see anyone speak highly of - though i'm sure someone likes 'em.)


Funny, I am about to try my first Vegueros in about 5 minutes, thanks for ruining the anticipation... They are well rolled, and this one is from 00...


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Funny, I am about to try my first Vegueros in about 5 minutes, thanks for ruining the anticipation... They are well rolled, and this one is from 00...


:r :r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

ukyfan said:


> I was just wondering what a good decent priced ISOM would be? I am hoping to get a hold of some and would like to know what a good stick to try is. Now I am not wanting to pay out the ass for one so nothing over $30 or so. Any suggestions?


Dude, the final word: get a Bolivar Belicosos Finos - probably about $9.00. Then go from there. But like everyone is saying almost any Habano is going to come in at under $15, you don't have to take my advice, so you just try one, OK.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

vic_c said:


> :r :r


 :c  :BS Is the best way to describe a VEGUEROS Especiales No. 2 I just smoked. I don't get to smoke cigars often this cigar was truly awful. I would take a JR to this, it was that bad. As well rolled as a Montecristo Especial, but had this bitter, sour taste, not sour like a LGC can have (which isn't bad), but a rotten flavor I couldn't get out of mouth. I tossed it half way through and was commenting to a cigar shop I was at how bad it was. They are use to seeing me smoke something nice, so this was a hoot. Brushed teeth, mints, wine couldn't kill the aftertaste.

A real eye opener that a Cuban could be that bad. I can only imagine what the Cohiba Esplendido fakes I just got from Havana must taste like...


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubo- 15 bucks, great smoke
Partagas Coronas Senior Tubo- 15 bucks


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubo- 15 bucks, great smoke
> Partagas Coronas Senior Tubo- 15 bucks


Are these Canadian prices?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Monte A:w


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Best bet mate is get yourself a mixed sampler of 5 cigars. Probably a Petit Corona or Corona size. This will keep the price down a wee bit for you. Go up to a Robusto or something bigger and the price jumps. This would be the best way to get a taste of different gars and test what you like.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I certainly agree with Rckts advice here! The taste will be subjective to you and you alone. DO NOT HURRY yourself into buying from online venders until you are certain of their legitimacy!! I tried to jump in head first when I first started and got burned big time.

Hang out, get to know the brothers and sisters here, and it will certainly happen for you. Too many folks here gernerous beyond compare.



BTW - cubans really suck! and are unavailable for import/export from this country!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Are these Canadian prices?


yea, I actually paid $17 in Niagara Falls for the Upmann and around 15 for the Partagas in the same place. Most places were asking 20 for the upmann but I found a guy who was a few bucks cheaper


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> yea, I actually paid $17 in Niagara Falls for the Upmann and around 15 for the Partagas in the same place. Most places were asking 20 for the upmann but I found a guy who was a few bucks cheaper


Those prices are outrageous. You've got to vigilantly watch the WTS thread and jump on the deals there...before I do.


----------

